# Lionfish and yellow angelfish won't eat. Please help !!



## khacho2 (May 16, 2011)

I just bought a volitan lionfish small sized and a yellow angelfish. My LFS suggested I put then in quarantine with only a couple live rocks and a sponge filter with half freshly made salt water and half my tanks water. These fish won't eat I fed it mysis shrimp last night and today but none of them eat it. My quarantine is 10 gallons is it too small for te fish?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

khacho2 said:


> I just bought a volitan lionfish small sized and a yellow angelfish. My LFS suggested I put then in quarantine with only a couple live rocks and a sponge filter with half freshly made salt water and half my tanks water. These fish won't eat I fed it mysis shrimp last night and today but none of them eat it. My quarantine is 10 gallons is it too small for te fish?


 For those 2 fish, I would say yes, its a lil onthe tight size for 2 to be in it at the same time. No room,per say. As far as eating, did you see them eat at the LFS? You should always ask them to feed the fish you plan on getting, to see if they are fit, and are eating. What was the LFS feeding the Lion? I've seen them put in live feeder fish for them. ?? I fed mine Goldfish 3 days a week, but not everyone would agree with that being a good idea. Now the Yellow Angelfish should be taking to the Mysis. Try throwing in an aglea sheet and see if it will take to that some. Lion Fish are a tough cookie to crack, you don't really want them to eat live foods, as that can get expensive for you. Keep on trying, as a few days is not enough for them to setle in yet.


----------



## khacho2 (May 16, 2011)

I went to my LFS and got some freshwater gobies and the lion ate them and the angel started to eat some mysis and algae off the live rocks so I'm glad. That's for your help


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

khacho2 said:


> I went to my LFS and got some freshwater gobies and the lion ate them and the angel started to eat some mysis and algae off the live rocks so I'm glad. That's for your help


 :thumbsup:


----------

